# nesaea pedicellata golden care



## AquaBogie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forums, and also pretty new to planted aquariums. I started off with all very easy and hardy plants. But now I have upgraded a lot of my plants most are doing well. 

But I have a slight problem, I purchased some Nesaea Pedicellata Golden's and I just put them in my tank about 4 days ago. Today I noticed that the tops of the stems had turned brown and mushy. So i trimmed those off, I am afraid if I don't take care of them they will end up dying off and I will have to get more. 

I have Ecoxotic 48" LED's at 11k. Running for 9 hours of pure light. I have CO2 running when the lights turn on and it turns off at night. I dose Flourish Iron and Trace per the directions. I just don't know what I am doing wrong. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Golden likes reasonably high light. Without knowing how far your light is from substrate, I cannot even guess how much light you have. You are fertilizing with traces. What about macros? Do you know if the plant was grown immersed or out if water?

In short, a bit more info and a pic would be helpful.


v3


----------



## kcjenk42 (Jul 23, 2013)

I also have this plant. From my experience and research it requires a nutrient rich substrate. For me, it seemed to have a longer adjustment period in the tank then other stem plants. My substrate is Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil capped with gravel and I fed it root tabs that I purchased from TPT user Bartohog.

Here are a couple of links to websites with more info:
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-plants/nesaea-golden-nesaea-pedicellata-golden.html

http://www.aquabotanic.com/?p=1633


----------



## AquaBogie (Sep 30, 2013)

OVT said:


> Golden likes reasonably high light. Without knowing how far your light is from substrate, I cannot even guess how much light you have. You are fertilizing with traces. What about macros? Do you know if the plant was grown immersed or out if water?
> 
> In short, a bit more info and a pic would be helpful.
> 
> ...


The tank is 18 inches tall, I use the Carib sea Eco complete gravel. I don't dose with macro yet, not sure what macro's to use. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=215577&stc=1&d=1380645416


----------



## AquaBogie (Sep 30, 2013)

kcjenk42 said:


> I also have this plant. From my experience and research it requires a nutrient rich substrate. For me, it seemed to have a longer adjustment period in the tank then other stem plants. My substrate is Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil capped with gravel and I fed it root tabs that I purchased from TPT user Bartohog.
> 
> Here are a couple of links to websites with more info:
> http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-plants/nesaea-golden-nesaea-pedicellata-golden.html
> ...


Thank you very much, I think I will add some root tabs today and see if that helps them grow. I stopped using them because they are. Mess but that's when I was doing gravel cleanings now I have too many plants to do that so I just do water changes.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

That Nesaea has been grown emmersed. This plant takes a really long time to convert to fully aquatic form, with most stems dying in the process. Your best bet is to keep several stems floating on the surface.

For fertilization check this sticky http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=190421. Your substrate has no nutrients, do consider using root tabs.

I am seeing too much blue light in your picture, I bet your light is for salt, not for fresh water planted, tanks and it emits very low light. If you want to grow high light plants like Nesaea you need to re-think your lighting arrangement.

v3

This is what the plant should look like once it's in immersed form:


----------



## AquaBogie (Sep 30, 2013)

OVT said:


> That Nesaea has been grown emmersed. This plant takes a really long time to convert to fully aquatic form, with most stems dying in the process. Your best bet is to keep several stems floating on the surface.
> 
> For fertilization check this sticky http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=190421. Your substrate has no nutrients, do consider using root tabs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!

I did a lot of research before I purchased this light, the whites are at 11k which was higher than my previous set of lights. The blue is just for the different effects with the controller. it fades in and out for morning and night replication so the fish are not shocked with lights just suddenly turning on. 

I use the Ecoxotic 48" Panorama Blue/White LED while these are rated fore marine corals and can be used to grow high end corals I am using it for high lighting on planted tanks. I preferr LED's for the fact of not having to replace bulbs and also not having it overheat. Do you still think I should get different lights, they had said that the lights were rated for planted aquariums.

http://www.ecoxotic.com/catalog/product/view/id/189/s/48-panorama-marine-led/


----------



## Ebi (Jun 29, 2011)

AquaBogie said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I did a lot of research before I purchased this light, the whites are at 11k which was higher than my previous set of lights. The blue is just for the different effects with the controller. it fades in and out for morning and night replication so the fish are not shocked with lights just suddenly turning on.
> 
> ...


It seems as you have a mixup between kelvin and watts. 

11k's are closer to blue color.. With freshwater aquatic plants, popular kelvins are in the 5k-8k range (noonday light -overcast daylight)

+1 on the light being used more for marine/reef tanks.


----------



## AquaBogie (Sep 30, 2013)

Ebi said:


> It seems as you have a mixup between kelvin and watts.
> 
> 11k's are closer to blue color.. With freshwater aquatic plants, popular kelvins are in the 5k-8k range (noonday light -overcast daylight)
> 
> +1 on the light being used more for marine/reef tanks.


I can understand that, while I don't know the exact wattage I was pretty sure the light would work for high light needs. Since watts don't calculate into LED's since their output is always lower. Luckily the plant stopped dying off it wasn't due to the lighting adding the root tabs has them already making new shoots and budding. I am pretty sure this should be fine now as my swords grow really well with this light.

Also forgot to mention I have individual dimmers for both the white and blue lights I can turn one completely off or on or dim them.


----------

